# Oxford Open 2014 - May 17/18 (UK comp!)



## Evan Liu (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm very happy to be organizing the Oxford Open 2014 for you! It will take place on May 17th and 18th, 2014 at the East Oxford Community Centre. All official events will be held, including the first-ever chance for an FMC mean of 3 in the UK.

*Registration is now CLOSED.*

The venue is basically right next to both a Tesco and a Sainsbury's. It's about a 15-20 minute walk (one way) to/from the city centre.

WCA page: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=OxfordOpen2014 (registration is FULL)
UKCA page: http://www.ukca.org/?page_id=1039


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 24, 2014)

Slap bang in the middle of my exams, unfortunately. Probably won't be able to make it.


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, this is the weekend before my exam season starts, so I should probably give this one a miss...


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Mar 24, 2014)

My final exam is on the 22nd. Such a bummer


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 24, 2014)

Lol, just how many regulars are going make it?


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah sorry guys, it could have been on the week prior (May 10/11), but another party snatched up the venue for part of the time we wanted it right before we could, so we had to move it to this week. I was pretty mad myself when that happened, as I knew it would affect many of you due to exams. 
On the bright side, I guess this means fewer people fighting for the 50 spots?


----------



## TDM (Mar 24, 2014)

I also have exams


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 24, 2014)

No exams for me, but I probably won't be going. Between WGC, another holiday I have planned soon and non-exam uni work, it seems better to give it a miss.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Mar 24, 2014)

Exams start the week after for me too.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 24, 2014)

Mid exam season  Zero chance of going to this

EDIT: To be fair, I could for just a night, I have someone to stay with  depending on what BLD events?


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 24, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Lol, just how many regulars are going make it?



I'll probably be going (and I guess I'm a regular now).


----------



## LucidCuber (Mar 24, 2014)

I was thinking about organising a competition in oxford at some point this year, but it seems you beat me to it.

Back in the day I had to travel 500 miles to competitions. Now they are a 20 minute drive away.


----------



## BillyRain (Mar 24, 2014)

Im there.. looks like ill win everything too as nobody going yey x



Spoiler



Obvs kidding ok calm down...


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 24, 2014)

Information seems to have appeared...http://www.ukca.org/?page_id=1039

On another note, I think I'm a regular who will be there! (will be my 17th consecutive UK comp)


----------



## Ollie (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh, alright then. Just for Saturday though


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 24, 2014)

Goddamit, the one comp with a food outlet next door (two even) and it's exams....


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 24, 2014)

Will book holiday tomorrow.


----------



## LucidCuber (Mar 24, 2014)

This will be my 12th UK competition in a row without missing one. Shame I missed UKO 2011 otherwise I would have attended every single UKO.


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 25, 2014)

Shame that a lot of people won't be going, somewhat expected it with exams and such but oh well, I'll be there with all my swag!

#MightMakeFinals

EDIT: oshthelps

So I'd be looking to drive in the Saturday and Sunday morning instead of staying the night in Oxford because it's really expensive and on Sunday the park and ride is after the competition starts by like an hour, and at the end of the day finishes like an hour before the end of the competition. Would there be anywhere I could park on the sunday? I don't mind a walk.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm not going to be able to make this one, not only is it a week before exams, it's also the weekend I move back to uni from home.


----------



## BillyRain (Mar 25, 2014)

Attendance for this one is going to be very interesting. As are the podiums


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 25, 2014)

HAHA! Everybody has their exams on during the comp. Mine start the week after it! See a there!


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 25, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> I was thinking about organising a competition in oxford at some point this year, but it seems you beat me to it.
> 
> Back in the day I had to travel 500 miles to competitions. Now they are a 20 minute drive away.


Cool, I didn't know you were in the area! Are there any other cubers? I only have the UKCA map to go by, which does not have anyone marked for the Oxford area. Would a meetup be possible at any point?



Mollerz said:


> So I'd be looking to drive in the Saturday and Sunday morning instead of staying the night in Oxford because it's really expensive and on Sunday the park and ride is after the competition starts by like an hour, and at the end of the day finishes like an hour before the end of the competition. Would there be anywhere I could park on the sunday? I don't mind a walk.


A quick search found this: http://www.oxford.gov.uk/PageRender/decTS/CarParksOutsideCityCentre.htm
The Union Street car park is literally one block away from the venue; the next closest is the Marston Road car park (which is substituting for the would-be 2nd closest St. Clement's car park while it undergoes redevelopment). Prices are on that website and seem reasonable. There are also some in the city centre (listed on a separate page) that might be closer than the farthest suburban ones, but they're more expensive in general.
Perhaps this would be worth putting on the UKCA website?


----------



## Selkie (Mar 25, 2014)

Definitely, count me in.


... and thanks for the heads-up Cube-o-holic


----------



## BillyRain (Mar 25, 2014)

If anyone has somewhere I can crash on Friday and Saturday night that'd be like SWEET.


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Mar 25, 2014)

Got exams that week, alas I cannot attend


----------



## LucidCuber (Mar 25, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> Cool, I didn't know you were in the area! Are there any other cubers? I only have the UKCA map to go by, which does not have anyone marked for the Oxford area. Would a meetup be possible at any point?



I'm in Banbury, so about 20 miles north. I know a few cubers in around here but no one sub-60, so I'm not sure if I could get them to attend a meetup as they can solve but don't.

Someone else in birmingham mentioned a midlands meetup. I know there is someone in Warwick too, perhaps at the comp we could discuss a regular meetup.


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 25, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> A quick search found this: http://www.oxford.gov.uk/PageRender/decTS/CarParksOutsideCityCentre.htm
> The Union Street car park is literally one block away from the venue; the next closest is the Marston Road car park (which is substituting for the would-be 2nd closest St. Clement's car park while it undergoes redevelopment). Prices are on that website and seem reasonable. There are also some in the city centre (listed on a separate page) that might be closer than the farthest suburban ones, but they're more expensive in general.
> Perhaps this would be worth putting on the UKCA website?



Yeah I took a look and they seemed quite expensive to me so I thought I'd ask. The problem with these car parks as well is that they open at 8am so I'd have to miss the start of events, but I'm sure you guys could work around that if I cannot find anything else. And yes I would definitely recommend putting this on the UKCA site, in fact I will do it myself later today. Thanks!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 25, 2014)

I'll be there. Who cares about exams


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 25, 2014)

I think I might try to make it there. *crosses fingers*


----------



## hcfong (Mar 25, 2014)

Haven't been to a UK comp this year yet, so I'll definitely try to make it to this one.


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 29, 2014)

QUICK REMINDER FOR Y'ALL!

*Registration opens in just over 5 hours!*



Selkie said:


> Definitely, count me in.


Woo!


hcfong said:


> Haven't been to a UK comp this year yet, so I'll definitely try to make it to this one.


Woo!


Yes said:


> I think I might try to make it there. *crosses fingers*


Woo!


----------



## LucidCuber (Mar 29, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> QUICK REMINDER FOR Y'ALL!
> 
> *Registration opens in just over 5 hours!*
> 
> ...



This is the first time I've set an alarm from 6:50. In 2 previous comps by a stroke of luck friends have mentioned "that competition you're going to" on registration day which prevented me from losing a place


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 29, 2014)

Yay count me in! It'll make up for missing WGC.


----------



## BillyRain (Mar 29, 2014)

For once I don't have to go to london to get the coach. National express runs from just down the road from my house to Oxford <3


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 29, 2014)

Let fly!

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=OxfordOpen2014


----------



## LucidCuber (Mar 29, 2014)

I assume I was in top 10?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 29, 2014)

Well the last time I checked there was 9 so yeah.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 29, 2014)

James, Did you register yourself before registration was open?!


----------



## LucidCuber (Mar 29, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Well the last time I checked there was 9 so yeah.



All I can say is thank god I set the alarm.

I'm literally going to drive past the venue in a bit. I recon I might be able to spend no more than £20 all weekend including registration costs. I'm getting quite frugal with these competitions.


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 29, 2014)

I WON.

I BEST.

But I cheated so this is the actually top 3:

1. Greg
2. Karolis
3. Ciarán


----------



## LucidCuber (Mar 29, 2014)

Only 13 people have registered and I'm already down to 7th on the Psych sheet :/

I literally had 2006AUST01 copied onto the clipboard and then realised I had wasted a few seconds as I had to type my name in rather than ID


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 29, 2014)

Panicked for a second there. Missed opening of reg by 2 hrs.

I knew it was in the middle of exams but it's crazy how few people have registered so far.


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Mar 29, 2014)

It isn't letting me register D:
I fill in my details and click "Preregister Me!" And it just takes me to this screen:

There is nothing below that, and when I go to Registered Competitors, I am not on there 
Please help me, I am looking forward to this comp.


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 29, 2014)

MorrisKid101 said:


> It isn't letting me register D:
> I fill in my details and click "Preregister Me!" And it just takes me to this screen:
> View attachment 3814
> There is nothing below that, and when I go to Registered Competitors, I am not on there
> Please help me, I am looking forward to this comp.


Each registration must be approved manually, so your name won't show up until one of the organizers / delegates does so. You are now on the registered list.


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Mar 29, 2014)

Ah, I see. This hasn't happened before. Maybe I shouldn't have registered ~6 times then xD


----------



## LucidCuber (Mar 30, 2014)

Still only 30. I suppose exams and all.

If anyone is staying at the cowley Premier Inn, there are buses that run from just across the road into Cowley close to the community centre.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 30, 2014)

I know, But it is creeping up slowly. Thanks, I might go into the community centre depending on how early I get there on Friday.


----------



## LucidCuber (Mar 30, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I know, But it is creeping up slowly. Thanks, I might go into the community centre depending on how early I get there on Friday.



If you go around that area at night I think you'll realise Oxford doesn't live up to it's 'Posh' reputation haha


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 30, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> If you go around that area at night I think you'll realise Oxford doesn't live up to it's 'Posh' reputation haha



Wait, posh reputation................. HAHA! Good one!


----------



## LucidCuber (Mar 30, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Wait, posh reputation................. HAHA! Good one!



Anytime I tell someone I'm from Oxfordshire they immediately assuming I'm posh lol. Ah well when you come to Oxford you'll have a chance to get your NR's back 

On a side note, I'll be out in town friday night so I might pop out and meet everyone for a bit if people will be in out.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 30, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Anytime I tell someone I'm from Oxfordshire they immediately assuming I'm posh lol. Ah well when you come to Oxford you'll have a chance to get your NR's back
> 
> On a side note, I'll be out in town friday night so I might pop out and meet everyone for a bit if people will be in out.



Nr's back? I won't lose them! Normally I would come late on Friday so the chances of seeing me is pretty slim.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 30, 2014)

Basically the city centre is super nice and very lovely and everything. The area of the competition is not quite like that.


----------



## LucidCuber (Mar 30, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Basically the city centre is super nice and very lovely and everything. The area of the competition is not quite like that.



At least there is a sainsbury's on the doorstep. How big is the venue compared to other competitions? I've never actually been inside.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 30, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> At least there is a sainsbury's on the doorstep. How big is the venue compared to other competitions? I've never actually been inside.


Only Evan has been to the venue. The 50 competitor limit reflects the size of the venue.


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm surprised registration still hasn't filled up yet.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Apr 4, 2014)

I'll be filming for a cubing documentary for my media project. If I'm not occupied, feel free to ask me record your solve. I will also looking forward to interview people, volunteer anyone?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 4, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> I'm surprised registration still hasn't filled up yet.


Well we always new that it wouldn't fill up nearly as fast as any other comp because of exams.
But I'd say it would fill up by the end of April at least.


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 4, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Well we always new that it wouldn't fill up nearly as fast as any other comp because of exams.
> But I'd say it would fill up by the end of April at least.



You're still 4th on the psych sheet and not far off the #2 space.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Apr 5, 2014)

Anyone up for room sharing?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 6, 2014)

Really looking forward to this after an epic weekend at WCG.


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 6, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Really looking forward to this after an epic weekend at WCG.



Really looking forward to finally getting to play you at pool.


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 7, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Really looking forward to this after an epic *fail* weekend at WGC.


(for me, results-wise)


Registration is now FULL, but you can still register for the waiting list. To those who have registered, please let us know if you cannot make it so your spot can be given to someone who can make it!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Apr 12, 2014)

Is there anything going on Friday? I'm going to book stuff in the next few days, not sure if it worth to come over on the Friday.(If there's any pre-comp meet going on)


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 12, 2014)

I'll be be there on Friday. I'm sure at least a handful of others as well.

What hotels have people booked?


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 12, 2014)

I'll be there Friday afternoon/evening!


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 12, 2014)

Daniel and Evan, is there any way I can get permission to park at the venue, seeing as I am bringing ALL the equipment in my car.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Apr 13, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> I'll be be there on Friday. I'm sure at least a handful of others as well.
> 
> What hotels have people booked?



Friday night it is, arrive Nevins will.


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 14, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Daniel and Evan, is there any way I can get permission to park at the venue, seeing as I am bringing ALL the equipment in my car.


The venue doesn't really have any parking spaces of its own, though there are a couple 1-hour only spaces right next to it (with the restriction applying Mon-Sat 8am-6:30pm). The Union Street car park would still be best during those hours on Saturday, but those spaces would be perfect for you outside those hours and on Sunday (if they're available).


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 14, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> The venue doesn't really have any parking spaces of its own, though there are a couple 1-hour only spaces right next to it (with the restriction applying Mon-Sat 8am-6:30pm). The Union Street car park would still be best during those hours on Saturday, but those spaces would be perfect for you outside those hours and on Sunday (if they're available).



Ok, I think I'll have to turn up at 7:30 to drop the equipment off so I can go park and come back before events start.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 16, 2014)

Where is everyone staying?


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 18, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Where is everyone staying?



I take it the Cowley premmier Inn, as it's the the closet cheap hotel to the venue, if not the only one.


----------



## CHJ (Apr 21, 2014)

seems i can go after all, just reg'd, am on waiting list but the UK has a few drop outs and no-shows anyway  as long as im not too far on the waiting list im confident i will see you guys there


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 21, 2014)

CHJ said:


> seems i can go after all, just reg'd, am on waiting list but the UK has a few drop outs and no-shows anyway  as long as im not too far on the waiting list im confident i will see you guys there



Yeah you should be able to. have you asked where you are on the waiting list? Look forward to seeing you here!


----------



## CHJ (Apr 21, 2014)

not yet, im just gonna wait and look at what i can do travelwise and accomodation


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 21, 2014)

CHJ said:


> not yet, im just gonna wait and look at what i can do travelwise and accomodation



I was going to take advantage of your absence by beating your 7x7 PBs 

But I'm glad to see you'll be there


----------



## Ollie (Apr 21, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> I was going to take advantage of your absence by beating your 7x7 PBs
> 
> But I'm glad to see you'll be there



Oh yeah, I know EG-1 now, get practicing


----------



## NevinsCPH (Apr 21, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> I was going to take advantage of your absence by beating your 7x7 PBs
> 
> But I'm glad to see you'll be there



I was about to say the same, knowing that because of these 3 BLD veterans in the UK push me out of podium. Well, hopefully I get 5bld and mbld podium and pb.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 21, 2014)

NevinsCPH said:


> I was about to say the same, knowing that because of these 3 BLD veterans in the UK push me out of podium. Well, hopefully I get 5bld and mbld podium and pb.



inb4 DNFs all round and Nevins wins with Mo3s in everything


----------



## NevinsCPH (Apr 21, 2014)

Ollie said:


> inb4 DNFs all round and Nevins wins with Mo3s in everything



Yeap, mo3 is the main target now after I got 5bld NR. I doubt that you guys will dnf all rounds though. I need to video more big bld success, so please no dnfs.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 21, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Oh yeah, I know EG-1 now, get practicing


Fudge you Oliver, you asparagus hole
I don't know EG-1 
Please don't say you average sub 4



NevinsCPH said:


> I was about to say the same, knowing that because of these 3 BLD veterans in the UK push me out of podium. Well, hopefully I get 5bld and mbld podium and pb.


Callum's annoying like that... He's pretty good at everything
You should achieve that right? I can't think of anyone besides Ollie or Callum who would beat you


----------



## NevinsCPH (Apr 21, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Fudge you Oliver, you asparagus hole
> I don't know EG-1
> Please don't say you average sub 4
> 
> ...



hopefully no 'wild pro blder appeared'.
and I need that 4bld mo3 badly since i've missed it a few times because of two naughty centres.


----------



## CHJ (Apr 21, 2014)

i think you guys forgot cornelius, he's capable of sub1


----------



## NevinsCPH (Apr 21, 2014)

CHJ said:


> i think you guys forgot cornelius, he's capable of sub1



He was in consideration too, but I don't really care about 3bld, just looking for another mo3 to make it thrice in a row.


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 22, 2014)

Anyone know where is best to stay? I need somewhere for Friday and Saturday night.


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 22, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Anyone know where is best to stay? I need somewhere for Friday and Saturday night.



Premier Inn would be best, as it's far from the city centre so quite cheap. I might have a spare room available by then but can't guarantee at the moment.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Apr 23, 2014)

All booked and sorted.


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 23, 2014)

It's ok I am all sorted now x


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 27, 2014)

19 days to go!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm driving so I can have a sober game of pool on the Saturday night if anyone is game. Good luck ;-)


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 28, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> I'm driving so I can have a sober game of pool on the Saturday night if anyone is game. Good luck ;-)



Don't you perform better when mildly pissed? I know most pool players do


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 28, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Don't you perform better when mildly pissed? I know most pool players do



Nah. I have a theory on that. 2-3 pints gives you the confidence to think you are playing better and you tend to hit the cue ball slightly harder resulting in a few more flukes which get forgotten about.

My standard starts to drop off early in an evening but slowly at 1st.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 28, 2014)

I can't make this anymore I'm afraid! 
*You can take my name off the list.*
And because I can't make Nottingham either, I suppose (unless there's a July comp?) that my next competition will be Euros.


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 28, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> I can't make this anymore I'm afraid!
> *You can take my name off the list.*
> And because I can't make Nottingham either, I suppose (unless there's a July comp?) that my next competition will be Euros.


Would have liked to see an (at least) sub8 clock average. 
I've removed you from the registration list.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 28, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> Would have liked to see an (at least) sub8 clock average.
> I've removed you from the registration list.



Thanks Evan :tu
And me too  I was also looking forward to FMC mean...
I intend to get sub 8 (and maybe mid 7) average at Euros
I hope you guys have fun!


----------



## Evan Liu (May 1, 2014)

We've decided to let the 7 people still on the waiting list off of it and attend the competition, but will not be accepting any more registrations. 
(Registration is now CLOSED.)


----------



## CHJ (May 1, 2014)

AWESOME!!!! see you there


----------



## Ollie (May 1, 2014)

I'll be selling some stuff if anyone's interested - includes a Weisu 4x4x4, some 55mm 3x3x3s and the like


----------



## NevinsCPH (May 2, 2014)

Ollie said:


> I'll be selling some stuff if anyone's interested - includes a Weisu 4x4x4, some *55mm 3x3x3s* and the like




Dayan?? *drools*


----------



## Ollie (May 2, 2014)

NevinsCPH said:


> Dayan?? *drools*



Weilong and Fangshi, I might part with my Dayan 55mm if the offer's right...


----------



## NevinsCPH (May 2, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Weilong and Fangshi, I might part with my Dayan 55mm if the offer's right...



Aw man.


----------



## Ollie (May 3, 2014)

Will also be selling a SS 666 and maybe my mini 777, pm if interested


----------



## LucidCuber (May 3, 2014)

Would it be possible to add me to 6x6x6? I know that its only 2 weeks away so no worries if that's not possible.

edit: Never mind, I already am.


----------



## LucidCuber (May 6, 2014)

Goals:

2x2x2: Sub-3/Sub-6
3x3x3: PB/Sub-13 (I'll be happy with sub 13.50)
4x4x4: Sub-1:10/Sub-1:20
6x6x6: Sub-6
Square-1: Solve
Skewb: Sub-20 average


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 6, 2014)

Goals

2x2 - whatever/don't DNF again
3x3 - whatever/sub 15
4x4 - sub 1/sub 1.10
5x5 - use my V for it's last 10 solves/wait for MoYu (before Euros please)
3BLD - sub 3/average would be nice
MBLD - n/n regardless of attempt (probably 4 or 5)


----------



## Ollie (May 6, 2014)

666 and 777 sold

@Evan - could you remove me from 333, 555 and 777? I won't be here on Sunday


----------



## CHJ (May 6, 2014)

Goals:

2x2: sub1.9/3.3
3x3: sub9.60/sub12
4x4: sub45/sub49.88
5x5: sub1:22.79/sub1:38
6x6: sub3/sub3:20
7x7: sub4:50/sub5
OH: sub16/sub20
FT: sub41.68/sub46.61
3BLD: sub52/sub1
4BLD: sub5
5BLD: sub9:48.58
MBLD: 16/17
Mega: sub dan + win
pyra: sub5/sub6.73
clock: sub10/sub11
sq-1: sub25/sub30
skewb: is worst puzzle
FMC: sub35/sub40

basically beat chris at sum of rankings


----------



## Evan Liu (May 6, 2014)

Ollie said:


> @Evan - could you remove me from 333, 555 and 777? I won't be here on Sunday


Done.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 6, 2014)

CHJ said:


> basically beat chris at sum of rankings



:<


----------



## NevinsCPH (May 8, 2014)

Sorry for the short notice, please remove me from Sq1, Skewb, feet.

Thanks Evan.


----------



## Evan Liu (May 8, 2014)

NevinsCPH said:


> Sorry for the short notice, please remove me from Sq1, Skewb, feet.
> 
> Thanks Evan.


No problem, done.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 9, 2014)

Goals:

2x2: sub 3 single sub 4 avg5
3x3: sub 8.57 single sub 10 avg5
4x4: 35 single sub 40 avg5
5x5: sub 1:20 single sub 1:25 avg5
6x6: no pops
7x7: Win! sub 3:40 single sub 3:50 avg3
mega: don't care
feet: don't care
OH: sub 14/13 dingle sub 17/16 avg5
pyra: Win! sub 3/4 single sub 5/4 avg5
skewb: sub NR( high 8s) sub 11 avg5
Sq-1: Make cut sub 45 single sub 55 avg5


----------



## Ollie (May 9, 2014)

@Nevins: Still interested in my Dayan 55mm Zhanchi?

Clearing out some space so I'll be giving away some cheap multi cubes to anyone who desperately needs them (some white 3x3x3s, <wind...) They're lubed and have had their tensions adjusted, so they actually turn nicely. PM me if interested

Also for sale:

*Moyu Weisu in white (NR cube)
*white shengshou 4x4x4 new


----------



## Ollie (May 9, 2014)

Ollie said:


> @Nevins: Still interested in my Dayan 55mm Zhanchi?
> 
> Clearing out some space so I'll be giving away some cheap multi cubes to anyone who desperately needs them (some white 3x3x3s, <wind...) They're lubed and have had their tensions adjusted, so they actually turn nicely. PM me if interested
> 
> ...



Bump

Now selling:

* Fangshi ShuanRen 2 57mm (black)
* Weilong 54.5mm (white)
* Moyu Chilong (Black)
* 3x Shengshou Auroras (white)
* 3x Shenghou Winds (white)
* Fangshi ShuanRen 54.6mm (white)
* Dayan Zhanchi 55mm (white)


----------



## Selkie (May 12, 2014)

Hi, Sorry to have to say I am going to have to bail on this one too. Work is just so manic at the moment. Hopefully can make Nottingham next month, certainly need a comp soon, suffering withdraw symptoms!

Hopefully given you enough time to get a reserve in and apologies again. Hope to see you all soon enough.

Selks


----------



## NevinsCPH (May 13, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Bump
> 
> Now selling:
> 
> ...



Chilong sounds nice, would like to get the Weilong but not a fan of white cubes(unless it is V-cube), bai bai 55mm. :/

Main goal: FMC mean, n/n in MBLD, Mean in 5bld and 4bld.
Side goal: Get a 3x3 pb or I'll probably drop the event in the next comp I go again.

What is happening on Friday night?
I'm arriving at 9pm, so I might be a no-shows on friday night.


----------



## Evan Liu (May 13, 2014)

Selkie said:


> Hopefully given you enough time to get a reserve in and apologies again. Hope to see you all soon enough.
> 
> Selks


Sorry that you can't make it, I've removed you from the list.


NevinsCPH said:


> What is happening on Friday night?


I'm curious about this too.


----------



## LucidCuber (May 13, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> Sorry that you can't make it, I've removed you from the list.
> I'm curious about this too.



I'm out in Oxford anyway Friday night, I'll be done around 10ish though if anything is happening in the city centre.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 13, 2014)

Conny and I won't be arriving until 9.30 or 10. We'll probably just head straight to the house we're staying in.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 15, 2014)

From the e-mail we got today:
"Events with only one group are not shown, nor are 6x6 and 7x7, for which we will be using the same format as usual."

What's that format? I just realised I don't have a 7x7 with me so I would need to try and borrow one from someone. Does the format permit that?


----------



## Mollerz (May 15, 2014)

Yes said:


> From the e-mail we got today:
> "Events with only one group are not shown, nor are 6x6 and 7x7, for which we will be using the same format as usual."
> 
> What's that format? I just realised I don't have a 7x7 with me so I would need to try and borrow one from someone. Does the format permit that?



Yeah with the format you pair up with someone of similar skill and scramble for each other, then find a judge and solve simultaneously. I'll lend you my fullsize SS7 if you would like


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 15, 2014)

Ah, perfect! Thanks, let's do that.


----------



## LucidCuber (May 15, 2014)

Yes said:


> From the e-mail we got today:
> "Events with only one group are not shown, nor are 6x6 and 7x7, for which we will be using the same format as usual."
> 
> What's that format? I just realised I don't have a 7x7 with me so I would need to try and borrow one from someone. Does the format permit that?



I'm not entering 7x7x7 but I can lend you one.


----------



## Ollie (May 15, 2014)

Goal: don't miss the train  and 3BLD NR single, it's over 7 months old now


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 15, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> I'm not entering 7x7x7 but I can lend you one.



Thanks for the offer! If it's a small SS 7x7, I'll take it,


----------



## LucidCuber (May 15, 2014)

Yes said:


> Thanks for the offer! If it's a small SS 7x7, I'll take it,



Unfortunately it's a large.


----------



## LucidCuber (May 16, 2014)

20 hours now!


----------



## kinch2002 (May 16, 2014)

Aim: Get back in Top 10 Sum of Averages. I'm 11th and Evan is 10th at the moment 

Longer term aim (for Rob as well): Get 1 and 2 in European Sum of Singles and Averages! Rob and I are currently 5th/1st for singles and 1st/5th for averages respectively.


----------



## LucidCuber (May 16, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Aim: Get back in Top 10 Sum of Averages. I'm 11th and Evan is 10th at the moment
> 
> Longer term aim (for Rob as well): Get 1 and 2 in European Sum of Singles and Averages! Rob and I are currently 5th/1st for singles and 1st/5th for averages respectively.



I have a sort of similar aim of ironing out my bad events so I can improve my sum of singles/averages. There are still a few events that I've not competed in. Also there is quite a big disparity between my ranking in some events, ranging from 4 in skewb single to high 50's for 4x4x4.


----------



## DrKorbin (May 17, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Goal: don't miss the train  and 3BLD NR single, it's over 7 months old now



Apparently you fail 
How does your big bld?


----------



## scotzbhoy (May 17, 2014)

DrKorbin said:


> Apparently you fail
> How does your big bld?


He got a 2:18.xx 4bld dnf, off by 1 cycle.


----------



## Iggy (May 17, 2014)

scotzbhoy said:


> He got a 2:18.xx 4bld dnf, off by 1 cycle.



Omg  Nice 3BLD NR mean though


----------



## scotzbhoy (May 17, 2014)

Callum says lololololol Chris, beat you in avg sum of ranks.
Also he got a 10:06.xx 5bld.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 17, 2014)

Ollie WR 4BLD
2:30.47


----------



## Mollerz (May 17, 2014)

Oliver Frost 2:30.47 4BLD WR.

Swage.


----------



## KongShou (May 17, 2014)

Woo congrats Ollie!!!


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 17, 2014)

odear why do I always miss all the good stuff

last competition I missed was cambridge when alex got his 5.96

also ollie your slow

get a sub 5 5bld pls


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 17, 2014)

scotzbhoy said:


> Callum says lololololol Chris, beat you in avg sum of ranks.
> Also he got a 10:06.xx 5bld.



Matt says lololololol Callum, not even sub-10.



Spoiler



Unlucky mate, go get that sub-10


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 17, 2014)

can have fmc scramble?


----------



## ryanj92 (May 17, 2014)

Evan Liu
(5.72), 6.33, (7.95), 7.07, 6.44 = 6.61 WR clock average

Nice 

EDIT:
Also, CHJ winning mega and making top 20 4BLD <3


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 17, 2014)

5x5x5 Cube: Blindfolded - Final
Oliver Frost United Kingdom DNF DNF DNF DNF

nub


----------



## scotzbhoy (May 17, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> 5x5x5 Cube: Blindfolded - Final
> Oliver Frost United Kingdom DNF DNF DNF DNF
> 
> nub


Last solve was 6:40, off by a couple of centres and a couple of edges.


----------



## Ollie (May 17, 2014)

scotzbhoy said:


> Last solve was 6:40, off by a couple of centres and a couple of edges.



*6:04


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 17, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Evan Liu
> (5.72), 6.33, (7.95), 7.07, 6.44 = 6.61 WR clock average


Nice one Evan! Although still not sub 3x3 average  How were the scrambles?

Also nice 4BLD and FMC by CHJ! I also hate you for beating me in Pyra...


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 17, 2014)

Ollie said:


> *6:04



not even sub 5


----------



## Iggy (May 18, 2014)

Yay clock WR


----------



## LucidCuber (May 18, 2014)

Oh no trains on Sunday morning.......
No car :/ this is going to be awkward.


----------



## Ollie (May 18, 2014)

GJ BV sub 7 single! 
GJ DSheppz double FMC NR


----------



## Iggy (May 18, 2014)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=491&cat=19&rnd=1

43/43 by Cornelius Dieckmann! Wow!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 18, 2014)

Corny MBLD 43/43 58:08.00 on cubecomps lol.

GJ BV/DS.


----------



## Iggy (May 18, 2014)

Yay 14:06 5BLD NR by Nevins 

Edit: 57.38 5x5 ER by Breandan


----------



## LucidCuber (May 18, 2014)

DYK

- Closest comp PB at 20 miles, (previous PB was 35 miles for UK masters 09)
- I thought I would get 3 PB's on a bad day, and up to 6 on a good day. I got 7!
- Contrary to popular belief, despite the fact that I had 5-6 hours sleep on the Friday, and only 4 on the Saturday, and also despite the fact everyone kept commenting on it, I wasn't actually that tired.
- "This area is quite posh" - lol
- My 6x6x6 time is still ridiculous, but at least I cut a minute off it.
- I tried and failed to get a good tea 4 times over the weekend. 2 were far too milky, 1 came with a split tea bag and one barista had such broken English I simply gave up ordering.
- Despite a cancelled train, I actually made it, see my post above olly.
- I cut 11 seconds off of my 4x4x4 single and 14 off of the average!
- My 3x3x3 average isn't improving as fast as I'd like, but I've set a PB in my past 3 comps so I can't really complain.
- I was planning to organise a comp in Oxford around May-June time, then I saw this thread


----------



## NevinsCPH (May 18, 2014)

DYKs

-rip 3bld streak, my first official 3bld dnf this year.

-signs of hay fever coming up on Saturday pre air cond turned on.

-did a 4bld and 5bld and i am all dead for the rest of the day.

-wrote B instead of B' in one of the moves on first fmc attempt, rip fmc mean

-CHJ 5bld, Ollie WR 4bld, Billy 5bld

-after so long, new 2x2 comp average

-Adam: MINIONN!!

-bv 6s solve, ciaran 33s 4x4

-suddenly I am a tryhard in fmc, usually I'm the first few who finishes

-nick wants to mod every 'point' a Dayan has.

-many new faces

-Ollie still fail 5bld

-"Liam, judge"

-Daniel know how to eat fries efficiently.

-Joey feeds cookies.

-Adam and co had fun travelling to oxford.

-Daniel hits his own thumb when trying to fix his clock.

-Greg loves tea.

-my phone had no signal at all in the venue, y u do dis? Three mobile.

-bicycles everywhere in oxford *insert buzzlightyear memes*

-I am never going to get pass the 6 points mark in MBLD it seems.

-my 5bld might be able to sub 14, if it weren't for the 4bld YES! and clappings, caught me by surprise.

-thank you for the new competitors who are keen to judge.

-3 hours train back to manchester, 2 hours of sleep, 1 hours of starving and thinking about what I'm going to get when I arrived.

-"we will be shortly arriving to manchester Piccadilly, please make sure you have all your belongings with you and mind the gap..."

-left my backpack, only noticed it after 300m walk from train station towards food, I was so close..

-ran back, got my bag, now I need to walk all over again and hungry.

-academic pressure is preventing me from concentrating, 3bld, 4 and 5 times aren't usual.

-oh pbs yay.

-got clock, next comp I'm going I will probably do some feet and skewb.

-coffee house almost everywhere?

-good comp, see you guys next time or maybe after next.


----------



## Evan Liu (May 18, 2014)

NevinsCPH said:


> -rip 3bld streak, my first official 3bld dnf this year.


Me too  

Thanks again to everyone for coming! I really enjoyed organizing this competition for all of you.

Here are the scrambles for anyone who's interested: https://db.tt/JHF4UEsg


----------



## NevinsCPH (May 19, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> Me too
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for coming! I really enjoyed organizing this competition for all of you.
> 
> Here are the scrambles for anyone who's interested: https://db.tt/JHF4UEsg



Ye I noticed, I feel bad for you to make myself feel better because my streak was shorter.


----------



## joey (May 19, 2014)

It was good (Apart from my results)
Evan's little speech <3
Feeding everyone cookies during FMC <3


----------



## kinch2002 (May 19, 2014)

Results


----------



## Mollerz (May 19, 2014)

THE STOPWATCHES.

THEY NEVER STOP BEEPING.

AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH[SUP]HHHHH[SUP]HHHHH[/SUP][SUP]HHHHH[SUP]HHHH[/SUP][/SUP][/SUP]


----------



## Evan Liu (May 19, 2014)

Just realized - WR clock podium
6.64 (me) + 7.91 (Mollerz) + 8.19 (Daniel) = 22.74
Previous WR was 22.86 at Nottingham.


----------



## Mollerz (May 19, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> Just realized - WR clock podium
> 6.64 (me) + 7.91 (Mollerz) + 8.19 (Daniel) = 22.74
> Previous WR was 22.86 at Nottingham.



Oh wow awesome!


----------



## LucidCuber (May 19, 2014)

NevinsCPH said:


> DYKs
> -Greg loves tea.
> 
> -coffee house almost everywhere?



On the Saturday there was a place that did really good tea for £1. On Sunday, only Starbucks did very poor tea for £1.75 :/

Also, this was a very good comp for me, even more so than I realised. I achieved my goal of getting in top 30 for sum of ranks single/average. It was 28/35 now it's 26/29.

My 4x4x4 average rose 21 places from 58 to 37. Single rose 22 places from 52 to 30.
My 3x3x3 average also rose from 20 to 17. The highest it's been for quite a while, it had fallen to 45 at its trough.

Also Ciaran is getting alarmingly fast in every event. I don't even think he is aware that the new averages put him in world top 100 for 5x5x5 and 4x4x4.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 19, 2014)

looks like I should have gone to this competition

http://i.imgur.com/lSM7XLJ.png

scramble 3
z x D' l D2 R
y' U2 R' U R
y R' U2 R U' y L' U L
R' F R F'
U2 r U R' U R U2 r' U

5.16 **** my life


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 19, 2014)

Billy 5BLD! Glad you didn't give up. Did Ollie not do sunday? Was waiting for his multi result but it never appeared.


----------



## ryanj92 (May 19, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Edit: 57.38 5x5 ER by Breandan


Finally, after so many 58's 

EDIT: Also, it seems like Nottingham has a clock WR podium to reclaim soon...


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 19, 2014)

NevinsCPH said:


> -Adam and co had fun travelling to oxford.



On a related note I am never driving to and from comp each day again. Driving is for weekdays!
It was definitely worth it.



10461394944000 said:


> 5.16 **** my life



You would've been in group B. I wouldn't lose sleep over it =D


I remember thanking Evan but not Daniel and James. Great job all round.

Also thank you to everyone for judging, especially the enthusiastic new competitors.

DYKs to come tomorrow unless everything has been covered.
I had completely forgotten about the minion and I was sober (no, seriously) so that probably explains what happened in BLD.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 19, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> You would've been in group B. I wouldn't lose sleep over it =D



meh, kind of surprised no one else got a 5 or something on it though

edit: owait does anyone else do red cross/colour neutral?


----------



## LucidCuber (May 19, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> On a related note I am never driving to and from comp each day again. Driving is for weekdays!
> It was definitely worth it.



I recognised this after Leicester, although the main downfall is having to get up seriously early and losing sleep, but I woke up at 3am on the Sunday anyway so it doesn't matter. The hotels are so expensive in Nottingham I might have to do it again though.


----------



## scotzbhoy (May 19, 2014)

When I was on the train to Oxford, I thought '****, I've forgotten my camera'. As such I did no filming during the weekend. I've now got home and started unpacking, and realised I did not forget my camera. **** sake.


----------



## NevinsCPH (May 19, 2014)

scotzbhoy said:


> When I was on the train to Oxford, I thought '****, I've forgotten my camera'. As such I did no filming during the weekend. I've now got home and started unpacking, and realised I did not forget my camera. **** sake.



I've got my recorder but didn't film as much. Everyone is filming and space is quite tight to land a tripod.


----------



## Evan Liu (May 19, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Billy 5BLD! Glad you didn't give up. Did Ollie not do sunday? Was waiting for his multi result but it never appeared.


Indeed, he was only there on Saturday.


----------



## scotzbhoy (May 19, 2014)

NevinsCPH said:


> I've got my recorder but didn't film as much. Everyone is filming and space is quite tight to land a tripod.


That's a good point, not a lot of space. Still, could've filmed other people. Probably would've filmed Ollie's WR...


----------

